# Trouble automating dynamics and expression faders in spitfire player



## Desertanu (Jan 27, 2022)

Has anyone encountered this issue when automating fx in Reaper? I'm trying to automate the expression and dynamics faders in the spitfire player and I often need to try moving them a number of times before they respond. Sometimes, it won't respond to anything I do for hours at a time. I'm using my laptop's trackpad to move the faders.


----------



## JTB (Jan 27, 2022)

Is there existing CC data on the track?. Are you playing back while attempting to move the fader?. I'm not sure what the articulation management system is in Reaper but in Cubase's Expression Maps if there is a value set for a particular CC in the output mapping then no automation will respond to that CC.


----------



## Desertanu (Jan 27, 2022)

JTB said:


> Is there existing CC data on the track?. Are you playing back while attempting to move the fader?. I'm not sure what the articulation management system is in Reaper but in Cubase's Expression Maps if there is a value set for a particular CC in the output mapping then no automation will respond to that CC.


I believe so. I have bank select CC from Reaticulate, which I'm using to manage articulations. I am playing the track while I move the fader.


----------



## JTB (Jan 27, 2022)

The important thing is that the SF player's Mod fader responds to CC1 automation you have created on the currently selected track. Is this the case?. In the video it looks like there is existing data on the track. Stopping playback should enable you to move the fader.
Also un-assigning your Rearticulate maps to the currently selected track may also enable you to manually move the fader in the SF player. If this is the case, then you may have assigned CC1 to the outgoing section of Rearticulate. This may need to be removed.


----------



## Desertanu (Jan 27, 2022)

JTB said:


> The important thing is that the SF player's Mod fader responds to CC1 automation you have created on the currently selected track. Is this the case?. In the video it looks like there is existing data on the track. Stopping playback should enable you to move the fader.
> Also un-assigning your Rearticulate maps to the currently selected track may also enable you to manually move the fader in the SF player. If this is the case, then you may have assigned CC1 to the outgoing section of Rearticulate. This may need to be removed.


I tried automating the violins, which I had not yet automated, and when I moved the dynamics fader it reacted at first, but stopped after I stopped the track and played it again. After that, I undid the automation and tried again, but this time it did not react at all. I tried disabling the FX for Reaticulate and deleting the initial point in the bank select MSB, but it didn't appear to have any effect. When I move the fader while playback is off, it returns to it's initial point once I start the track again.


----------



## JTB (Jan 27, 2022)

If there is CC1 data on the track then it will over ride any fader moves you make during playback. I'm not familiar with Reaper but I imagine it has a 'Write Automation' toggle switch on the track header. (Edit)'Write Automation' is under 'Automation Mode' in the list that pops up when you click the envelope icon on the track header.
This probably needs to be on 'Write Automation' when trying to make new fader movements during playback.


----------



## Desertanu (Jan 28, 2022)

JTB said:


> If there is CC1 data on the track then it will over ride any fader moves you make during playback. I'm not familiar with Reaper but I imagine it has a 'Write Automation' toggle switch on the track header. (Edit)'Write Automation' is under 'Automation Mode' in the list that pops up when you click the envelope icon on the track header.
> This probably needs to be on 'Write Automation' when trying to make new fader movements during playback.



I tried to use write automation earlier, but it wouldn't respond either. I've been able to move the fader mostly with latch automation before.


----------



## JTB (Jan 28, 2022)

I would try starting a fresh project, adding an instance of the SF player, don't use Rearticulate, don't add an automation lane and have a try with the fader. If it doesn't work still, I would try a reinstall of the player and then I would be getting in touch with Reaper support.


----------



## Desertanu (Jan 28, 2022)

JTB said:


> I would try starting a fresh project, adding an instance of the SF player, don't use Rearticulate, don't add an automation lane and have a try with the fader. If it doesn't work still, I would try a reinstall of the player and then I would be getting in touch with Reaper support.


Thanks for the help. I appear to have found a workaround through the reacontrol midi plugin.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 28, 2022)

You will also want to explore your midi CC reset setting in Reaper’s preferences as well as the global midi chase cc settings in Reaticulate. Depending on how you are designing your template, you will likely have to explore both of those areas in depth. Reaticulate’s global chase ccs listin v0.47 is in the Reaticulate scripts folder. IIRC, it is called reabank.lua. In version 5, it has become a setting in the GUI itself.

For reference, I do not have any midi ccs listed in Reaper’s reset cc preferences and do not reset CCs on record.


----------

